# Page flip for Kindle app?



## darien87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey folks,

I did a search but didn't come up with an answer to my question.  Sorry, but I have a Nook Color and I love it.  However I rooted it to be an Android tablet and now it doesn't see any of the books in my library.  So I've been using the Kindle android app to read books.  It works fine, but a couple of things about it bother me.

1. Pages just slide to the right or left and don't "flip" the way they did with my Nook app.  

2. The app doesn't show page numbers and even worse when I check my bookmarks they are listed as positions and not pages.  Sorry but
    I want to see "Page 24", not "Position 731".

Are there settings anywhere that can change the page turn animation to a flip and have the app display page numbers?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The page flip animation is just how the app was written.  Personally, I don't care how the page flip works.

The actual Kindle, with latest software, supports page numbers for some books, matched to the hardcover edition, but I don't know if the Android app supports that (yet).  Also, it depends on the book.

Amazon has always used "locations", because they are more accurate than pages.  Most "page" numbers displayed by apps or e-readers are just calculated, "virtual" page numbers, and bear no relationship to the print version of the book.  The new Kindle firmware, if the book has the requisite accompanying file of page numbers, displays both.  They may or may not update the app to match.  I don't have any Android devices, just iOS devices.


----------



## darien87 (Jun 7, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> The page flip animation is just how the app was written. Personally, I don't care how the page flip works.
> 
> The actual Kindle, with latest software, supports page numbers for some books, matched to the hardcover edition, but I don't know if the Android app supports that (yet). Also, it depends on the book.
> 
> Amazon has always used "locations", because they are more accurate than pages. Most "page" numbers displayed by apps or e-readers are just calculated, "virtual" page numbers, and bear no relationship to the print version of the book. The new Kindle firmware, if the book has the requisite accompanying file of page numbers, displays both. They may or may not update the app to match. I don't have any Android devices, just iOS devices.


Yeah, the page flip animation is just a silly little thing, but I can't believe how much I miss it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle for android doesn't have pages, only locations.  Well, and the progress bar.


----------

